# 10 feluri de oameni



## uchi.m

Am scris aceasta propoziție: 

*Exista 10 feluri de oameni: cei care înțeleg numărul binar și cei care nu.*

Fraza se pare natural?

Mulțumesc!


----------



## farscape

uchi.m said:


> Am scris aceasta propoziție frază (ca să fim consecvenți  ):
> 
> *Exista 10 *(_doi în binar, nu_?)* feluri de oameni: cei care înțeleg numărul *în* binar și cei care nu*-l înțeleg*.*
> 
> (Fraza se pare natural?)
> Vi se pare/credeți că această frază sună natural? Da, ca "brain twister" sună destul de natural
> 
> Mulțumesc!
> Cu plăcere!


----------



## misadro

*Fraza în forma ei iniţială este corectă. 


*


----------



## farscape

misadro said:


> *Fraza în forma ei iniţială este corectă. *



Un număr e un număr, e un număr (că tot veni vorba de calcuri) indiferent de sistemul de numerație în care este exprimat. Adică "număr binar" nu are sens după cum "număr zecimal" nu are sens chiar dacă unii folosesc aceste forme chiar și în engleză. Număr în formă binară, număr în binar, număr exprimat în binar sunt forme care au sens.

Lingviștii pot fi de altă părere dar nu pot să schimbe știința, ca să zic așa. 



S-auzim de bine,




.


----------



## naicul

exista 10 feluri de oameni: cei care inteleg sistemul binar si cei care nu il inteleg.


----------

